# Unable to login to the Desktop Uber site



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I was attempting to log in to the website to get my 2019 stats and I noticed that it simply takes me to a screen where I can only update my email address, 1st name and last name. Is anybody else having this issue?


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Ugh idk why they make it so difficult to login into desktop site


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes I had this all day yesterday . Gave up figure it's one of Ubers server problems so waiting a few days and will try again


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Ugh idk why they make it so difficult to login into desktop site


" TECHNOGY COMPANY " !

TRUST SELF DRIVING CARS !!!

TECHNOLOGY!


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I've noticed the same thing lately...not only that, but for many months now the site opens in another language (Vietnamese, I think) unless I access it from a private browsing window.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Just tried to sign in to web can't get past sign in screen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> Just tried to sign in to web can't get past sign in screen.


Thats WHY we pay Uber 60% of our hard earned fares !

" TECHNOLOGY " !


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I had no issues this morning and downloaded my yearly statement.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> I had no issues this morning and downloaded my yearly statement.


I'm still having issues.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I went from the Riders page. Sign in to the Riders page .at the bottom it says rider driver click on driver , it took me to pay info


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, you have to work around it. 

Another way to do it is go to "Privacy Policy" or "Terms and Conditions" which is at the bottom right of that page, then scroll to the bottom and click the "Get Help >" at the bottom of the page. It will then take you to the help section which is in the main section of your account, after which you can navigate the site as normally. 

TecHn0LoGee c0m9aNY!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Yeah, you have to work around it.
> 
> Another way to do it is go to "Privacy Policy" or "Terms and Conditions" which is at the bottom right of that page, then scroll to the bottom and click the "Get Help >" at the bottom of the page. It will then take you to the help section which is in the main section of your account, after which you can navigate the site as normally.
> 
> TecHn0LoGee c0m9aNY!


I'm in there right now. Thank you for this. I feel like I just hacked into my own account


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm in there right now. Thank you for this. I feel like I just hacked into my own account


Yeah, you know the web developers are top notch when you have to use a backdoor to get into your own account. :rollseyes:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I had the same issue with the "technology company's" website


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm trying to get to the tax info to get my free tax software...

cant get to it.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Did you try to get in through the Riders part ? Alot of us did get that way.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

As of today i'm now getting an Http 422 error instead of an http 500 error.


----------

